
Show HN: Realistic POTUS Animojis - sawpaw
http://cloan.me
======
sawpaw
A bit more context can be found here:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/headface](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/headface)

~~~
gus_massa
I think that a technical blog post with more details and a few images will get
much more traction here. How much of this was implemented by you? Did you make
the model of the faces? How difficult is to add a new face? The realistic
lighting sound interesting, any details?

Bonus points if you give some screenshot of the early versions that went wrong
and have funny results.

